# Holding Hand



## Rocketeer67 (Oct 6, 2014)

Please be kind if this sounds stupid but:- I am an out and out right hander ,everything from throwing to holding a pool/snooker cue even holding a bow or a rifle all right handed . When i pick a catty/slingshot up everything is in reverse ,my leading hand is my right and my shouldering (anchor hand) is my left . Is this common or should i try to re-learn "orthodox " . I am a newbie and i dont want to develop bad habits but shooting leftie just suits me thanks for any advice in advance Kenny


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

holding slingshot in left hand while dominant righty, is the norm. its like holding a rifle.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Im left handed and do most everything sports wise right handed other than shooting. Throw, bat, catch, golf... Its an eye dominance thing and if you are comfortable with how you are doing things I wouldnt rock the boat. If you find that after some earnest practice you cant hit squat, you might swap over and see if that is the deal but I doubt it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Whatever is comfortable. There are some (Nathan) that are right handed and hold with their left and shoot far better than I can ....


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm all right handed but to each his own. Not everyone does the same as i do. Do whatever works best.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I think that in slingshot vocabulary "right handed" means that you hold the frame in your left hand (weaker one) and pull or stretch the bands with your right hand (stronger one) for the simple reason that holdoing the ammo with only two fingers and stretching it most of the time realy strong (few pounds and up) is a more difficult operation than just holding firmly (an ergonomic) frame.

People who, like me, are right handed but in the same time left eye-dominant are faced with a dillema: should I hold the frame with my left hand and stretch with my right hand (a "normal" way) and have enough strenth and steadiness of the grip and of the draw but less accuaracy (because my less dominant eye - in this case right one - is closer to the bands, therefore less prcise) - or, should I trade the strength and the steadiness of the grip for more accuracy and change hands do that I hold the frame in my right hand, pull with my left (weaker) hand but have my left eye (the dominant one) closer to the bands, therefore more accurate?

First I found the solution in "more precision for less powerfull grip" but hen I discovered shooting without aiming which makes the above argument irelevant, which in the final analysis menas that I now practice back the "normal" way: holding the frame in my left hand and pullijng with my right hand, as the slingshot vocabulary says I should..

Note: for left handed and right eye-dominant persons just make all the above statements oposite.

And for the same aye and hand dominance persons just take the first part of the above statement and forget the rest.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Rocketeer67 (Oct 6, 2014)

Greavous said:


> Im left handed and do most everything sports wise right handed other than shooting. Throw, bat, catch, golf... Its an eye dominance thing and if you are comfortable with how you are doing things I wouldnt rock the boat. If you find that after some earnest practice you cant hit squat, you might swap over and see if that is the deal but I doubt it.


The eye dominance seems to make sense Right eye for shorter distance ie up to 12 ft at snooker pool and i sight with my right eye with rifles (but with a scope) flipping between 3ft and 30 ft ---- aiming point to target seems clearer and quicker with left eye Think i will stay lefty great advice thanks k


----------



## Rocketeer67 (Oct 6, 2014)

jazz said:


> I think that in slingshot vocabulary "right handed" means that you hold the frame in your left hand (weaker one) and pull or stretch the bands with your right hand (stronger one) for the simple reason that holdoing the ammo with only two fingers and stretching it most of the time realy strong (few pounds and up) is a more difficult operation than just holding firmly (an ergonomic) frame.
> 
> People who, like me, are right handed but in the same time left eye-dominant are faced with a dillema: should I hold the frame with my left hand and stretch with my right hand (a "normal" way) and have enough strenth and steadiness of the grip and of the draw but less accuaracy (because my less dominant eye - in this case right one - is closer to the bands, therefore less prcise) - or, should I trade the strength and the steadiness of the grip for more accuracy and change hands do that I hold the frame in my right hand, pull with my left (weaker) hand but have my left eye (the dominant one) closer to the bands, therefore more accurate?
> 
> ...


Amazing answer thank you k


----------

